

Internet Explorer 10: Columns, Box-model and Gradients. No webGL or websockets. - karl_nerd
http://karlwestin.posterous.com/internet-explorer-10-columns-box-model-and-gr

======
mryall
> Microsoft seem to keep their habit of adding proprietary prefixes and stuff,
> but on the other hand, so does webkit and firefox too. Let me just say it
> sucks.

This is actually recommended practice for vendors supporting CSS properties
which aren't yet standardised or passing testing against the relevant
standard.

It is supposed to help prevent the situation where one vendor's implementation
of a property becomes the _de facto_ standard simply because it is the first
one implemented.

> At the moment it still looks pretty lame I'd say.

They only released IE9 one month ago. What are you comparing it to? Is there
some other browser development team that has achieved more in a single month
of development?

I think it's great that Microsoft continues to be open and put their previews
out frequently for testing and feedback. Rather than throw meaningless words
around like "lame" and "sucks", how about some suggestions on what they should
do differently?

~~~
BasDirks
IE just plain sucks, and they're lagging behind much and often. Suggestions
about what they should do differently? Kill the whole IE project and make
Chrome/FF default?

~~~
hellweaver666
I don't care about the browser, what I want to see is them adopt one of the
modern rendering engines - preferably webkit as that team seem to be doing an
awesome job of staying ahead of the curve.

------
d_r
I'm almost done with a small web app I've been working on for the last couple
of weeks. Nothing sucks more than using nice shiny markup that works great in
Chrome and Firefox (rounded corners, drop shadows, or even a properly working
display: inline-block;) and then going back and adding fallback support for
all of these because each version of IE is incompetent to deal with them.
Sigh.

And, as I just discovered, for this:

    
    
       var odd = ['quick', 'brown', 'fox', ];
    

"odd.length" in IE will return 4, not 3, evidently because of that trailing
comma.

I'm a Mac user, so this all requires firing up VirtualBox (free!) to run
Windows XP.

At least, thanks, MS, for including a "compatibility mode" button in IE8 so
that I can quickly switch to an older version of Trident[1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trident_(layout_engine)>

------
experimental
This seems a little premature. It's the first build.

The problem with these grids or "tests" (like the Acid3) is that they are
being used to prove a point - but they fall short of the real goal - showing
what is agreed to be implemented and has been implemented (the Acid3 test
written by Google's Ian Hickson hasn't removed the W3C non-recommended SVG
fonts).

\- The W3C chose IndexedDB over Web SQL so it's no wonder IE10 doesn't support
it.

\- Mozilla has been working on WebGL for years now (piece by piece?), and
Chrome just got it very recently (is it complete?).

\- Web Sockets, wasn't that disabled for security reasons until a fix is
found?

\- Chrome is considered the pinnacle in this blog post and yet there's no
mention of ECMAScript 5.

Chrome's development started in secret and took some Mozilla engineers in the
process and even though Chrome is mostly developed out in the open, Crankshaft
(new V8 engine) and WebM were not. I'm not going to say IE hasn't been
marketed a little bit unfairly, but I think a little transparency should be
welcomed no matter who it is. Remember all businesses present incorrect facts
to benefit (I'm merely stating, not excusing), an example being Chrome never
actually downloading the web page in the promotional video a while back, it
rendered from a local file.

You're welcome to correct me if I'm wrong.

------
CWIZO
I think that the biggest news here is that Microsoft has already released the
next platform preview!

Download here:
[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Info/Downloads/Default.htm...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Info/Downloads/Default.html)

And there's a nice message I got in my dev-chrome: "Cool, you're using a
Chrome 12 nightly build!" (<http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/>)

------
briancray
Good job covering the changes through IE generations of its supposedly future-
proof versions.

The only reason in my opinion that IE will continue to be strong in the market
is its proprietary ties to the operating system. Which will also remain its
most vulnerable point.

------
nextparadigms
I wonder if they'll ever add WebGL. Microsoft's strategy seems to be to tie IE
as much as possible to Windows (e.g. "native" HTML5 nonsense).

